# Hello



## rigato (May 13, 2014)

Hi I am new to this forum  I love makeup and everything related to makeup, but I am not very experienced when it comes to it. So I came here to look, learn and listen to your stories.  

  I hope that is OK!


----------



## mosha010 (May 13, 2014)

Welcome!!!!!! And hey we're not all experts.  There's all levels of makeup loving experience and we welcome all of them!


----------



## Naynadine (May 13, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## PrincessZytlaly (May 13, 2014)

:welcome:


----------



## Jennifae (May 13, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## rigato (May 14, 2014)

Thank you so much


----------



## Jessica (May 15, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------

